# Look at this result, Taban is overrated and Canthopexy is the way



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

Canthopexy to get fox eye, in Italy doctors use static or dynamic canthopexy, either are better than any other surgery on the eye. The result that i am showing are two surgery made by Antonio Alban. Both girls had scleral show and prominent eye (with neutral vector i think). Look the result. Firs pic is after 2 years, second pic is after 2 month. I talk with him in pm and he says that the results are permanent and he ask me 5k for temporal lift with canthopexy, 7k for temporal cheek lift with canthopexy.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

Drammatic change. From beta to model tier eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

I will get chin wing osteotomy + rhinoplasty, upper lip filler semi permanent injection and oculoplastic surgeon, probably with this doctors to become a normie/htn.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> Canthopexy to get fox eye, in Italy doctors use static or dynamic canthopexy, either are better than any other surgery on the eye. The result that i am showing are two surgery made by Antonio Alban. Both girls had scleral show and prominent eye (with neutral vector i think). Look the result. Firs pic is after 2 years, second pic is after 2 month. I talk with him in pm and he says that the results are permanent and he ask me 5k for temporal lift with canthopexy, 7k for temporal cheek lift with canthopexy.


Morin the eyes after hard. However for me you may look a bit feminine? My eyes are feminine and I like the contrast with a good jaw (even tho not PSL ideal) kinda gives a mix of pretty boy and masculine with jaw and stubble


----------



## russwestbrook (Feb 28, 2022)

thanks for sharing, whats the difference between temporal cheek lift and temporal lift?


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Morin the eyes after hard. However for me you may look a bit feminine? My eyes are feminine and I like the contrast with a good jaw (even tho not PSL ideal) kinda gives a mix of pretty boy and masculine with jaw and stubble


i have good jaw but slighlty asimmetric and slightly recessed, for that i will get chin wing but canthopexy has priority.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

How much for just the cheek lift.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

russwestbrook said:


> thanks for sharing, whats the difference between temporal cheek lift and temporal lift?


With cheek lift you lift your cheek area and release the vertical tension on the lower eyelid (like lower eyelid retraction) and you can fix mouth's wrinkles (if you have)


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> How much for just the cheek lift.


About 2k but canthal fixation is needed


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> With cheek lift you lift your cheek area and release the vertical tension on the lower eyelid (like lower eyelid retraction) and you can fix mouth's wrinkles (if you have)



Is cheeklift done with threads? Or fat repositioning 

Also what’s canthal fixation


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

Imagine to spend 30k for Taban that works ONLY at Beverly Hills to mill money, 30k for shit result. I hate his before and after results.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Is cheeklift done with threads? Or fat repositioning
> 
> Also what’s canthal fixation


Canthal fixation is canthoplasty or canthopexy, cheek lift and fat grafting are different but you can get them togheter, fat grafting or lipofilling (like we call it in italy) is the natural replacement of infraorbital rim implants that are an alien body in your face.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Feb 28, 2022)

Add a supraorbital and maybe infra.o. rim implant and you have a top tier eye area.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> Canthal fixation is canthoplasty or canthopexy, cheek lift and fat grafting are different but you can get them togheter, fat grafting or lipofilling (like we call it in italy) is the natural replacement of infraorbital rim implants that are an alien body in your face.



Sounds interesting. Anyways to increase pfl if you already have a positive canthal tilt.

Getting cantho would make me look alien bc I already have really good pct. 

I just want deeper set eyes and longer pfl


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

On realself.com Taban and Kenneth Steinsapir are the two most overrated and hated doctors i ever seen. The talk like there are no other oculoplastic surgeon in the world and they are the only to get good surgery (if you look steinsapir site there is no one good after befor, only shit)


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Sounds interesting. Anyways to increase pfl if you already have a positive canthal tilt.
> 
> Getting cantho would make me look alien bc I already have really good pct.
> 
> I just want deeper set eyes and longer pfl


Canthopexy can do that, canthopexy can raise a CT and a lower eyelid, also make an eye longer.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Add a supraorbital and maybe infra.o. rim implant and you have a top tier eye area.


Fat grafting is the same thing. Infraorbital rim implants are an alien body in your face


----------



## astatine (Feb 28, 2022)

can he also downturn the medial canthus?


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> Canthopexy can do that, canthopexy can raise a CT and a lower eyelid, also make an eye longer.



I’ve consulted with both taban and Kenneth. Taban is a fraud. He posts pics of post surgery eyes with swelling. In the future his all his lower eyelid results relapse

What’s CT?


----------



## Titbot (Feb 28, 2022)

Bone canthoplasty can raise pfl. Canthopexy just repositions the canthus


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> I’ve consulted with both taban and Kenneth. Taban is a fraud. He posts pics of post surgery eyes with swelling. In the future his all his lower eyelid results relapse
> 
> What’s CT?


In the post pic of Taban peoples are smiling. Look at the results i showed, all neutral face. Look at this result, dottor Graziani. He is an oculoplastic surgeon in Torino. Mogs Taban to oblivion


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> I’ve consulted with both taban and Kenneth. Taban is a fraud. He posts pics of post surgery eyes with swelling. In the future his all his lower eyelid results relapse
> 
> What’s CT?


CT is canthal tilt


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Bone canthoplasty can raise pfl. Canthopexy just repositions the canthus


If you look the first pic the eye are longer and the ct is raised.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

Neutral face. No smiling. Eye shape change drammatically.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

astatine said:


> can he also downturn the medial canthus?


yes


----------



## astatine (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> yes


are you sure 

Absolute lifefuel if true


----------



## astatine (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> yes


name of the doctor and where he’s based?


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> yes



How? What’s the name of the procedure to downturn medial canthus?

I’ll consult him if true


----------



## CursedOne (Feb 28, 2022)

is this surgry done by the italian doc permanent?
Need to check this Antonio Alban out.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

astatine said:


> are you sure
> 
> Absolute lifefuel if true


canthopexy can do everithing and i think that canthoplasty is overrated. If you have mid face deficity and 2-3mm of scleral show ok, you need spacer graft, canthoplasty and miface suspension, but if you have beta eyes or 0-5/1mm of scleral show and neutral/negative CT canthopexy is the way. May combined with other surgery.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

CursedOne said:


> is this surgry done by the italian doc permanent?
> Need to check this Antonio Alban out.


Yes canthopexy is permanent.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

astatine said:


> name of the doctor and where he’s based?


Every Italian's doctor is better than yours. You can see on internet : Bernardini, Graziani, Pascali, Albano.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

@LOGAN0292 what’s your opinion on orbital decompression?


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> @LOGAN0292 what’s your opinion on orbital decompression?


I like the orbital decompression but the key is to fix the position of eye with the midface, so, for example, if you have negative vector fat grafting can add volume to your infraorbiatl rim and replacement the decompression surgery (if you have too prominent eye you have to to orbital decompression surgery).


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> Neutral face. No smiling. Eye shape change drammatically.


Do you want to know how Taban approach with this girl in before pic? Orbital decompression surgery, cheek lift, temporal lift, Lower eyelid retraction and canthoplasty. 40k. Antonio albano did temporal lift and canthopexy for 5k. The ipotetical result of taban? shit like the others. The result of Albano? You can look it with your eyes. 40k vs 5k. You choice.


----------



## CursedOne (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> Every Italian's doctor is better than yours. You can see on internet : Bernardini, Graziani, Pascali, Albano.


do one of this doctor also perform orbital decompression?


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Feb 28, 2022)

Inferior to Taban, props to him for dealing with the infraorbital area, but their upper eyelids are disgusting, Taban deals with implants which mimic bone, not a mere canthopexy


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> I like the orbital decompression but the key is to fix the position of eye with the midface, so, for example, if you have negative vector fat grafting can add volume to your infraorbiatl rim and replacement the decompression surgery (if you have too prominent eye you have to to orbital decompression surgery).



What surgeries to go from 




To


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

CursedOne said:


> do one of this doctor also perform orbital decompression?


Bernardini


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

WannaBeA6 said:


> Inferior to Taban, props to him for dealing with the infraorbital area, but their upper eyelids are disgusting, Taban deals with implants which mimic bone, not a mere canthopexy



All his patients complain about relapse 
Taban sucks


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

WannaBeA6 said:


> Inferior to Taban, props to him for dealing with the infraorbital area, but their upper eyelids are disgusting, Taban deals with implants which mimic bone, not a mere canthopexy


Infraorbital rim implants? Fat grafting is the same think. If you want foxEye you have to lift with canthopexy. Inferior? Taban results are disgusting and poeples in after pics is smiling.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

WannaBeA6 said:


> Inferior to Taban, props to him for dealing with the infraorbital area, but their upper eyelids are disgusting, Taban deals with implants which mimic bone, not a mere canthopexy


Taban did infraorbital rim implants + decompression + lower eyelid retraction + canthoplasty, why?

infraorbital rim implant + decompression is a combo to fix a negative vector 
lower eyelid retraction with canthoplasty is a disgusting technique who close an eye, do not make him longer

To fix negative vector you just need to add volume to your mid face, fat grafting for example, cheek lift
You want cat eye or almond eye? Canthopexy is the way. Look at the results i showed, there is no one Taban results that is good like what i post


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

This is a canthoplasty wit fat grafting to fix a negative vector. He raise up the lower eyelid and make a wonderful work, without decompression and infraorbital rim and without frauding with pic where peoples are smiling like Taban do.


----------



## CursedOne (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> Bernardini


But his results arent that great


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

WannaBeA6 said:


> Inferior to Taban, props to him for dealing with the infraorbital area, but their upper eyelids are disgusting, Taban deals with implants which mimic bone, not a mere canthopexy


Look at this pictures genius. In the "after" frontal pic there is no scleral show (after 100000 surgery). In the same pic (the "after" pic) but different angle there is scleral show. Because he was smiling in the frontal after pic. Taban is a lier and he works only for moneys.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

CursedOne said:


> But his results arent that great


This. She had a amazing pfl and deepset eyes. Only needed lower eyelid fat repositioning and maybe co2 laser. 

Now looks like a ethnic scum with bulging eyes


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

CursedOne said:


> But his results arent that great


1 person on 100 says ok to charge a personal surgery pic. There is something call privacy unfortunately.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> This. She had a amazing pfl and deepset eyes. Only needed lower eyelid fat repositioning and maybe co2 laser.
> 
> Now looks like a ethnic scum with bulging eyes


This is only an endoscopic temporal lift, no canthoplasty. Probably she wants only this surgery.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> This is only an endoscopic temporal lift, no canthoplasty. Probably she wants only this surgery.



How did temporal lift make her eyes bulge eyes out so badly?


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> How did temporal lift make her eyes bulge eyes out so badly?


Because he make only temporal lift, he does not add volume to infraorbital rim with fat grafting, he do not do compression surguery or canthoplasty. If you lift the temple without release the vertical tension on the lower eyelid and you have prominent eye that are the result. idk tbh


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

Here he did decompression suergey on right eye and canthoplasty.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> Here he did decompression suergey on right eye and canthoplasty.



 Her medial canthus became longer on the right eyes. Holy fuck.

I NEEEEEEEEDDDDDD that.

How will canthopexy change medial canthus


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Her medial canthus became longer on the right eyes. Holy fuck.
> 
> I NEEEEEEEEDDDDDD that.
> 
> How will can’t hope you change medial canthus


Canthopexy can do this also


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> Canthopexy can do this also



Canthopexy only focuses on lateral aka outer canthus not inner/medial canthus.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Her medial canthus became longer on the right eyes. Holy fuck.
> 
> I NEEEEEEEEDDDDDD that.
> 
> How will can’t hope you change medial canthus


I think Bernardini is one of the best in the world and mog Taban to oblivion, arab shit terrorist


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Canthopexy only focuses on lateral aka outer canthus not inner/medial canthus.


If you make an eye longer the medial canthus will be better


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> I think Bernardini is one of the best in the world and mog Taban to oblivion, arab shit terrorist



Taban is a fuckinf faggot. He’s only good for small surgeries like ptosis or upper eyelid fillers


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Taban is a fuckinf faggot. He’s only good for small surgeries like ptosis or upper eyelid fillers


Look this pics. Look the after. He is smiling because dependind by angle there is still scleral show after 20k of surgery. And the result are disgusting.


----------



## astatine (Feb 28, 2022)

@alienmaxxer 
@LOGAN0292 

My inner medial canthus is deformed 

Are you sure he can down turn it?

I need this urgently + canthopexy and my eye area would be wide pfl wide ipd Hunter eyes


----------



## skrut (Feb 28, 2022)

Link to his website?


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

skrut said:


> Link to his website?


Search on Instagram Graziani, bernardini, pascali o antonio albano


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> Canthopexy can do that, canthopexy can raise a CT and a lower eyelid, also make an eye longer.


IM GETTING CANTHOPEXY ASAP ALREADY HAVE PCT WITH AND ALMOND SHAPE CANTHO WILL MAKE ME GIGA MOGGER


Please explain the mechanism on how canthopexy widens pfl bro?


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> IM GETTING CANTHOPEXY ASAP ALREADY HAVE PCT WITH AND ALMOND SHAPE CANTHO WILL MAKE ME GIGA MOGGER
> 
> 
> Please explain the mechanism on how canthopexy widens pfl bro?





https://iris.univr.it/retrieve/handle/11562/1014637/157098/DYNAMIC%20CANTOPEXY%202019.pdf


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> Look this pics. Look the after. He is smiling because dependind by angle there is still scleral show after 20k of surgery. And the result are disgusting.



Taban has uncanny results. Let normie fags cope with taban. Less competition.

Raymond Douglas is way better than taban and he also works on Beverly Hills


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> IM GETTING CANTHOPEXY ASAP ALREADY HAVE PCT WITH AND ALMOND SHAPE CANTHO WILL MAKE ME GIGA MOGGER
> 
> 
> Please explain the mechanism on how canthopexy widens pfl bro?


look at that


----------



## 5ft1 (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> Imagine to spend 30k for Taban that works ONLY at Beverly Hills to mill money, 30k for shit result. I hate his before and after results.


Taban only does good on people with actual bulging eye tbh. His cosmetic results aren't great and he charges a lot because even if you don't have a protruding eye he wants makes you undergo scarless orbital decompression. Most of the results I see from him could easily be emulated for a quarter of the price with fat transfer and canthopexy.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> look at that



Uncanny.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> look at that


results look kinda uncannny, i don't need more pct, seems to just stretch the eye

explain how it widens the eye width/pfl bro?


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> Taban only does good on people with actual bulging eye tbh. His cosmetic results aren't great and he charges a lot because even if you don't have a protruding eye he wants makes you undergo scarless orbital decompression. Most of the results I see from him could easily be emulated for a quarter of the price with fat transfer and canthopexy.


Finally someone who speak my same language. He works to mill moneys. orbital decompression surgery cost 10k. Only this.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 28, 2022)

astatine said:


> @alienmaxxer
> @LOGAN0292
> 
> My inner medial canthus is deformed
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> results look kinda uncannny, i don't need more pct, seems to just stretch the eye
> 
> explain how it widens the eye width/pfl bro?


I post a link


----------



## 5ft1 (Feb 28, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> Taban only does good on people with actual bulging eye tbh. His cosmetic results aren't great and he charges a lot because even if you don't have a protruding eye he wants makes you undergo scarless orbital decompression. Most of the results I see from him could easily be emulated for a quarter of the price with fat transfer and canthopexy.


Like if you send him a pic of your side profile and it looks like this:





He'll unironically tell you that you need Orbital decompression to get rid of the negative vector instead of orbital implants or filler. Also his consultation fee is very expensive.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> results look kinda uncannny, i don't need more pct, seems to just stretch the eye
> 
> explain how it widens the eye width/pfl bro?



This. We don’t need more pct bro. We NEED more pfl. Longer medial canthus and straight lower lids


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> Like if you send him a pic of your side profile and it looks like this:
> View attachment 1568988
> 
> 
> He'll unironically tell you that you need Orbital decompression to get the "full results" and makes you fork out 14k immediately. Also his consultation fee is very expensive.


Negative vector is overrated. However i agree with you.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> Finally someone who speak my same language. He works to mill moneys. orbital decompression surgery cost 10k. Only this.



Wow is orbital decompression THAT expensive? 

How much for od in Italy


----------



## 5ft1 (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> Finally someone who speak my same language. He works to mill moneys. orbital decompression surgery cost 10k. Only this.


More than 10k he fucking quoted me 11-15k

What an actual Jew


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> This. We don’t need more pct bro. We NEED more pfl. Longer medial canthus and straight lower lids


canthopexy tigheting a lower eyelid


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> canthopexy tigheting a lower eyelid


bro explain how it widens pfl ffs and to what extent can it improve eye width?


----------



## 5ft1 (Feb 28, 2022)

@eyebagcel


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> More than 10k he fucking quoted me 11-15k
> 
> What an actual Jew



@Titbot 

Did Vreck also charges you 10k for orbital decompression. JFL


----------



## chigoha (Feb 28, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> What surgeries to go from
> 
> View attachment 1568932
> To
> View attachment 1568933


wraparound shotgun implants


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

chigoha said:


> wraparound shotgun implants



Save your jokes for the off topic. Don’t ruin a good thread


----------



## chigoha (Feb 28, 2022)

OP do you know if these surgeries are done under local anesthesia or general anesthesia ?


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

chigoha said:


> OP do you know if these surgeries are done under local anesthesia or general anesthesia ?


local anestesia, on realself.com i see taban talking about lower eyelid retraction to a guy with 1mm of lower eyelid above the iris, with no scleral show. He is an arabic shitman


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

However this summer i will go to 3 different doctors, then i will decide. I would get temporal/cheek lift with lipofilling and canthopexy, but i don't want to spend more than 8-9k. Dottor Albano says me that can give me this surgery with 9k, he is very good. idk tbh i will see this summer. After that, ching wing and rinoplasty (i am slighlty recessed and asimmetric and do not want to do a bimax because i have a good jaw)


----------



## astatine (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> However this summer i will go to 3 different doctors, then i will decide. I would get temporal/cheek lift with lipofilling and canthopexy, but i don't want to spend more than 8-9k. Dottor Albano says me that can give me this surgery with 9k, he is very good. idk tbh i will see this summer. After that, ching wing and rinoplasty (i am slighlty recessed and asimmetric and do not want to do a bimax because i have a good jaw)


my jaw is also good but asymetrical and I have slight recession due to my overbite

why would bimax not be a suitable option?

What other options do we have


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

astatine said:


> my jaw is also good but asymetrical and I have slight recession due to my overbite
> 
> why would bimax not be a suitable option?
> 
> What other options do we have


bimax is too invasive, chin wing is more manageable and predictable tbh

i have narrow mouth but this can be fix by filler


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> bimax is too invasive, chin wing is more manageable and predictable tbh
> 
> i have narrow mouth but this can be fix by filler



Who will you go for chin wing?


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Who will you go for chin wing?


ortognatica roma, dottor valerio ramieri for chin wing and filler injection to lips and at the same istitute rhinoplasty with marianetti, two of the best doctors in italy. I will spend about 20k lol


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> ortognatica roma, dottor valerio ramieri for chin wing and filler injection to lips and at the same istitute rhinoplasty with marianetti, two of the best doctors in italy. I will spend about 20k lol



Does rameri have any chin wing results? I’ve only seen chin wing results from Andreaschiev?


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Does rameri have any chin wing results? I’ve only seen chin wing results from Andreaschiev?


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

is that chin wing AND genio


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> is that chin wing AND genio


chin wing


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> chin wing









Says genioplastica


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> View attachment 1569065
> 
> 
> Says genioplastica


says beautyfullchin versu genioplastica, talk about the difference, however this is a chin wing


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> says beautyfullchin versu genioplastica, talk about the difference, however this is a chin wing



I don’t think you know what a chin wing is.

His CHIN advanced FORWARD. That’s genioplasty. Are you getting confused with terms? 

Chin wing moved your jaw sideways. Providing width. It doesn’t do anything to the chin


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Feb 28, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> I don’t think you know what a chin wing is.
> 
> His CHIN advanced FORWARD. That’s genioplasty. Are you getting confused with terms?
> 
> Chin wing moved your jaw sideways. Providing width. It doesn’t do anything to the chin


This is a chin wing and this is the surgery that i showed in the last pic


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> If you make an eye longer the medial canthus will be better


Can you explain this?

also can you explain the mechanism behind how it can make ones medial canthii longer/more downturned/shaper ?


----------



## eyebagcel (Feb 28, 2022)

yea for most people adding volume under the eyes and a lateral canthopexy is all that’s needed to make an ideal lower eyelid area. canthoplasty is so ass. taban has no aesthetic vision

also do you have protruding eyes? i wanna see what canthopexy without orbital decompression looks like on someone with bulgey eyes


----------



## .👽. (Feb 28, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> Canthopexy to get fox eye, in Italy doctors use static or dynamic canthopexy, either are better than any other surgery on the eye. The result that i am showing are two surgery made by Antonio Alban. Both girls had scleral show and prominent eye (with neutral vector i think). Look the result. Firs pic is after 2 years, second pic is after 2 month. I talk with him in pm and he says that the results are permanent and he ask me 5k for temporal lift with canthopexy, 7k for temporal cheek lift with canthopexy.


results are minor imo. you wouldnt increase your smv with this. but still lifefuel, its cheap af


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

eyebagcel said:


> yea for most people adding volume under the eyes and a lateral canthopexy is all that’s needed to make an ideal lower eyelid area. canthoplasty is so ass. taban has no aesthetic vision
> 
> also do you have protruding eyes? i wanna see what canthopexy without orbital decompression looks like on someone with bulgey eyes



What’s your opinion on orbital decompression for people that don’t have Graves’ disease. I wanna get it but don’t want to spend $10k (price I was quoted twice)


----------



## eyebagcel (Feb 28, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> What’s your opinion on orbital decompression for people that don’t have Graves’ disease. I wanna get it but don’t want to spend $10k (price I was quoted twice)


if you can theoretically cover most of your upper eyelid with fat grafts or fillers then your eyes aren’t that bulgey and orbital decompresion isn’t worth the risk of vision impairment and the cost. a lot of girls actually have slightly bulgey eyes but they have good volume on their upper and lower lid so it’s not a big deal

i can’t cover my upper eyelid with fillers so that’s how i know my bulgeyness is pretty bad and OD is necessary for me to have an above average eye area. i may just stick to compensating with a good jaw


----------



## 5ft1 (Feb 28, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> I wanna get it but don’t want to spend $10


By Taban? Why is he charging me so much


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> By Taban? Why is he charging me so much



by Vreck who’s in Dallas(excluding anaesthesia and surgery center room fees)

Don’t expect any different from Beverly Hills surgeons (Massey/Raymond Douglas/ taban)

Might contact Kenneth steinsapir and ask his price for od. I’ve also heard eppely offers it too along with Dr yamerchuk 

@LOGAN0292 hey bro how much does bernardini charge for orbital decompression?


----------



## 5ft1 (Feb 28, 2022)

Lol guys look what I just found

This girl clearly has curry bug eyes but taban did filler on her and it completely ascended her eye area. Her protrusion is significant, more than mine, but it looks fixed though fillers. This was back in 2016, he probably realized that if he advertised orbital decompression more he would get much more money than something like filler. That's why he shills for OD now and most of his patients get it. Don't trust even "expert" surgeons because they're always looking to jew you out of money tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 1, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> by Vreck who’s in Dallas(excluding anaesthesia and surgery center room fees)
> 
> Don’t expect any different from Beverly Hills surgeons (Massey/Raymond Douglas/ taban)
> 
> ...


i don't know however for a canthoplasty he charges 5k, so i think that with 10-12k you can get both togheter


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Mar 12, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> ortognatica roma, dottor valerio ramieri for chin wing and filler injection to lips and at the same istitute rhinoplasty with marianetti, two of the best doctors in italy. I will spend about 20k lol


I heard Marinetti also performs bimax and chinwings.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 12, 2022)

SOS-Sonic said:


> I heard Marinetti also performs bimax and chinwings.


ramieri, but yes at ortognatica ramieri they do both.. a serious maxillo surgeon perform those surgery easily, and they are


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Mar 12, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> ramieri, but yes at ortognatica ramieri they do both.. a serious maxillo surgeon perform those surgery easily, and they are


There is a chance I am getting surgery there too. However I am torn between choosing Ramieri or Marinetti, they both have such good results. Ramieri did an amazing job on Gaia and Marinetti gave lord madness a chad jaw.


----------



## khvirgin (Mar 12, 2022)

SOS-Sonic said:


> There is a chance I am getting surgery there too. However I am torn between choosing Ramieri or Marinetti, they both have such good results. Ramieri did an amazing job on Gaia and Marinetti gave lord madness a chad jaw.


I though Marianetti only did rhino now


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 12, 2022)

Ramieri and Marianetti work togheter at "ortognatica Roma"


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 12, 2022)

eyebagcel said:


> yea for most people adding volume under the eyes and a lateral canthopexy is all that’s needed to make an ideal lower eyelid area. canthoplasty is so ass. taban has no aesthetic vision
> 
> also do you have protruding eyes? i wanna see what canthopexy without orbital decompression looks like on someone with bulgey eyes



This girls has prominent eyes but positive vector i think, however a canthopexy works good on prominent eyes


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 12, 2022)

This girl has really prominent eyes like you can see and get only canthopexy


----------



## wollet2 (Mar 13, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> This girls has prominent eyes but positive vector i think, however a canthopexy works good on prominent eyes


this woman butchered herself

or is the makeup that makes her look so weird


----------



## Deleted member 5799 (Mar 14, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> This girl has really prominent eyes like you can see and get only canthopexy



Ready to give head


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 14, 2022)

spain said:


> Ready to give head


What do you mean


----------



## Deleted member 5799 (Mar 14, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> What do you mean



Female with the appearance of a worker of the oldest profession prepared to perform fellatio


Or she looks like a super slut, if you prefer


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Mar 14, 2022)

@LOGAN0292 hey did bernardini tell you price for orbital decompression?


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 15, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> @LOGAN0292 hey did bernardini tell you price for orbital decompression?


Canto + OD about 12k


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Mar 15, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> Canto + OD about 12k


What about od alone? I only want od? Please ask him bro I’ve been struggling to find a cheap or surgeon for so long


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 15, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> What about od alone? I only want od? Please ask him bro I’ve been struggling to find a cheap or surgeon for so long


Probably 8-9k if canto alone is charged 5k


----------



## Titbot (Apr 11, 2022)

Deleted member 17501 said:


> Canthopexy to get fox eye, in Italy doctors use static or dynamic canthopexy, either are better than any other surgery on the eye. The result that i am showing are two surgery made by Antonio Alban. Both girls had scleral show and prominent eye (with neutral vector i think). Look the result. Firs pic is after 2 years, second pic is after 2 month. I talk with him in pm and he says that the results are permanent and he ask me 5k for temporal lift with canthopexy, 7k for temporal cheek lift with canthopexy.


The problem with this it looks so unnatural and overtime the lateral canthus if not done right will become rounded and webbed


----------



## Titbot (Apr 11, 2022)

Vrcek is good for OD but only get 1 wall OD. 3 wall is to much. Do not do any soft tissue work with vrcek Hes shit at it @eyebagcel


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 11, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Vrcek is good for OD but only get 1 wall OD. 3 wall is to much. Do not do any soft tissue work with vrcek Hes shit at it @eyebagcel



Really? Is od really worth it at $10k, when that money can be spent on a infraorbital implant from eppely/pagnoni 

My problem with od is that almost everyone who gets it gets it in conjunction with cantho so I’ve never seen a pure od result and that’s why I subconsciously think I’ll be wasting a lot of money.


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Apr 11, 2022)

Deleted member 17501 said:


> Canthopexy to get fox eye, in Italy doctors use static or dynamic canthopexy, either are better than any other surgery on the eye. The result that i am showing are two surgery made by Antonio Alban. Both girls had scleral show and prominent eye (with neutral vector i think). Look the result. Firs pic is after 2 years, second pic is after 2 month. I talk with him in pm and he says that the results are permanent and he ask me 5k for temporal lift with canthopexy, 7k for temporal cheek lift with canthopexy.


bro wee need male ascensions for eyes not this


----------



## Titbot (Apr 11, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Really? Is od really worth it at $10k, when that money can be spent on a infraorbital implant from eppely/pagnoni
> 
> My problem with od is that almost everyone who gets it gets it in conjunction with cantho so I’ve never seen a pure od result and that’s why I subconsciously think I’ll be wasting a lot of money.


Your eyes from OD will never be deep set they just won’t protrude out. To have true deep set eyes you need Infra rims that focus on forward projection. Why surgeons add in lateral cantho is because after OD your pfl goes to shit so they need some way to balance it


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 11, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Your eyes from OD will never be deep set they just won’t protrude out. To have true deep set eyes you need Infra rims that focus on forward projection. Why surgeons add in lateral cantho is because after OD your pfl goes to shit so they need some way to balance it


I don’t know how true that is. When I look at the guy below, he got infraorbital implants and his eyes are still not as deepset as the second guy. They also have the same amount of uee. What more can the first guy do for true deepset eyes?









Also looking at the second guy medial canthus being downwards is proving to be a meme. As long as it’s elongated and the eyes themselves are set deep within the orbits, I find them to look really attractive


@AscendingHero
Jaw is cope compared to truly deepset eyes
Prettyboy cuck eyes look so disgusting @Frank Jack on suicide watch


----------



## Titbot (Apr 11, 2022)

I


alienmaxxer said:


> I don’t know how true that is. When I look at the guy below, he got infraorbital implants and his eyes are still not as deepset as the second guy. They also have the same amount of uee. What more can the first guy do for true deepset eyes?
> 
> View attachment 1632045
> View attachment 1632044
> ...


I like his eye shape a lot compared to muh aspie hunter eyes


----------



## Titbot (Apr 12, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> I don’t know how true that is. When I look at the guy below, he got infraorbital implants and his eyes are still not as deepset as the second guy. They also have the same amount of uee. What more can the first guy do for true deepset eyes?
> 
> View attachment 1632045
> View attachment 1632044
> ...


He went to eppley for a saddle Infra I believe , but it doesn’t look like it. Eppley fucked up


----------



## Titbot (Apr 12, 2022)

Titbot said:


> He went to eppley for a saddle Infra I believe , but it doesn’t look like it. Eppley fucked up


It’s an interesting case because the main problem I see with guy#1 despite the good eye shape is the cucked presentation rather then the feature. The supras are recessed @alienmaxxer


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 12, 2022)

Titbot said:


> I
> 
> I like his eye shape a lot compared to muh aspie hunter eyes



He looks like a massive cuck with zero sex appeal. Let’s not be biased

Muh aspie eyes look way better considering the second guy has a horribly bloated and narrow mandible.

Also you said “for TRUE deepset eyes” so I was trying to show you how you’re wrong by showing you a true deepset eye area. The cuck on the other hand still has cuck eyes


----------



## Titbot (Apr 12, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> He looks like a massive cuck with zero sex appeal. Let’s not be biased
> 
> Muh aspie eyes look way better considering the second guy had a horrible bloated and narrow mandible.
> 
> Also you said “for TRUE deepset eyes” so I was trying to show you how you’re wrong by showing you a true deepset eye area. The cuck on the other hand still has cuck eyes


You need forward grown supras and Infras to get true deep set eyes


----------



## Titbot (Apr 12, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> He looks like a massive cuck with zero sex appeal. Let’s not be biased
> 
> Muh aspie eyes look way better considering the second guy had a horrible bloated and narrow mandible.
> 
> Also you said “for TRUE deepset eyes” so I was trying to show you how you’re wrong by showing you a true deepset eye area. The cuck on the other hand still has cuck eyes


Yeah , but his eyes are still better then the first. I’m saying I don’t think eppley gave the first guy enought forward projection on his Infra implant


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 12, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> I don’t know how true that is. When I look at the guy below, he got infraorbital implants and his eyes are still not as deepset as the second guy. They also have the same amount of uee. What more can the first guy do for true deepset eyes?
> 
> View attachment 1632045
> View attachment 1632044
> ...


Both have mediocre eye areas bar the 1st ones color

Both have high ish medially narrow sparse ish brows 

Deep set eyes come from having the entire supraorbital structure+projecting nasal bridge+ forward and up maxila to support those soft tissues

Looks like this:





























Orbital rim and zygomatic position also play a role in this deep set look

TLDR: The entire cranium needs to be robust high test and properly grown to pull off this mogger looks

Especially in good lighting, a properly 3d grown skull will induce shadows all around the face.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 12, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Both have mediocre eye areas bar the 1st ones color
> 
> Both have high ish medially narrow sparse ish brows
> 
> ...



Insanely legit. Forward grown bones literally everywhere 




Who tf is this gigachad?


----------



## Titbot (Apr 12, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Both have mediocre eye areas bar the 1st ones color
> 
> Both have high ish medially narrow sparse ish brows
> 
> ...


@alienmaxxer this guy has a similar eye shape to guy 1 but looks more better because the supras are forward grown giving a aesthetic eye area


----------



## Titbot (Apr 12, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Insanely legit. Forward grown bones literally everywhere
> 
> View attachment 1632110
> Who tf is this gigachad?


My eyes are just that deep set tbh


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 12, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Insanely legit. Forward grown bones literally everywhere
> 
> View attachment 1632110
> Who tf is this gigachad?


Miroslav Cech, incredibly high t robust euro gigachad


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 12, 2022)

Titbot said:


> My eyes are just that deep set tbh



 Ngl I still don’t understand how your eyes turned out okay after like 6 different procedures

Legit looking good


----------



## Titbot (Apr 12, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Ngl I still don’t understand how your eyes turned out okay after like 6 different procedures
> 
> Legit looking good


It’s still not good, one eye the lateral cantho is rounded. I’m fixing it in two weeks with micro surgery. Pagnoni implants saved me. Pagnoni did a really good job nailed the design on my implants.


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 12, 2022)

Deleted member 17501 said:


> In the post pic of Taban peoples are smiling. Look at the results i showed, all neutral face. Look at this result, dottor Graziani. He is an oculoplastic surgeon in Torino. Mogs Taban to oblivion


very impressive.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 12, 2022)

Titbot said:


> It’s still not good, one eye the lateral cantho is rounded. I’m fixing it in two weeks with micro surgery. Pagnoni implants saved me. Pagnoni did a really good job nailed the design on my implants.



Do you have a thicker-ish skin? I can see your eyes are more deepset but your infras and supras still don’t protrude out like the examples by @AscendingHero


----------



## Titbot (Apr 12, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Do you have a thicker-ish skin? I can see your eyes are more deepset but your infras and supras still more protrude out like the examples by @AscendingHero


Can you show me what you mean. I always had thin skin there but I got a lot of supra and Infra forward projection


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 12, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Can you show me what you mean. I always had thin skin there but I got a lot of supra and Infra forward projection


I mean supras that are 3D



3D



3D



3D






Flat


----------



## Titbot (Apr 12, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> I mean supras that are 3D
> View attachment 1632149
> 3D
> View attachment 1632154
> ...


Ayy my frontal bone is recessed so I don’t have that look on the medial parts of the supra , I have it on the lateral aspect of the supra it pops out


----------



## Titbot (Apr 12, 2022)

@AscendingHero @alienmaxxer


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 12, 2022)

Is pagnoni good for canthoplasty/canthopexy and giving god tier eyes?


----------



## eyebagcel (Apr 12, 2022)

Titbot said:


> He went to eppley for a saddle Infra I believe , but it doesn’t look like it. Eppley fucked up


eppley seems like ass, i see more failures than successes from him


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 12, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


>


Titbot i think you ffucked up, incredibly uncanny eye area

It looks like you're being constantly squeezed and are constipated lmao.




alienmaxxer said:


> 3D


Nasty foild over from his glabella to weak nasal bridge and low psl looks




alienmaxxer said:


> 3D





alienmaxxer said:


> 3D


Dimorphic growth coming from an enlarged frontal sinus which is stimulated from igf-1/gh increase aswell as testosterone and androgens

Male Lung Size also influences this and is a high fighting success trait as hunter needs a faster conversion of oxygen.

Basically it comes from having a bossed supraorbital ridge and glabella

Run a cycle+heavy cardio or implants is the way


----------



## Titbot (Apr 12, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Titbot i think you ffucked up, incredibly uncanny eye area
> 
> It looks like you're being constantly squeezed and are constipated lmao.
> 
> ...


It’s a cropped pic of me smiling nigga


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 13, 2022)

Titbot said:


> It’s a cropped pic of me smiling nigga



But for $25k dude. I think just infra and uee fillers and some frontalis botox would’ve been enough. Esp bc with the supraorbitals it’s the forward projection of the bone that looks dimorphic. That’s what’s desired. 

I had a girl tell me Anthony Davis (who’s ugly af to me) looks good bc of his eyebrows JFL. Look him up and tell me how projected his whole glabella looks.


----------



## Titbot (Apr 13, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> But for $25k dude. I think just infra and uee fillers and some frontalis botox would’ve been enough. Esp bc with the supraorbitals it’s the forward projection of the bone that looks dimorphic


The deep setness comes from the supra being forward projected more then the Infras


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Apr 26, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Add a supraorbital and maybe infra.o. rim implant and you have a top tier eye area.


I will actually do this bro, I talked with Alban and Pagnoni, will do the Cantho at alban the implants at pagnoni and bimax and genio probably at zarrinbal


----------



## CursedOne (Jun 1, 2022)

Orbital decompression mogs cantho hard


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Jun 1, 2022)

CursedOne said:


> Orbital decompression mogs cantho hard
> View attachment 1711401
> 
> View attachment 1711397
> ...



No one here has graves disease


----------



## subhuman incel (Jun 15, 2022)

why are you saying infraorbital implants are bad? and why are fat grafts superior? and this eye surgery results u posted only look good on women, do you also have males doing this surgery and end up looking good? really looking for an eye surgeon to fix my negative orbital vector and recessed undereyes/dark circles. which eye surgeon is the best, taban, pagoni or antonio alban?


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Jun 15, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Morin the eyes after hard. However for me you may look a bit feminine? My eyes are feminine and I like the contrast with a good jaw (even tho not PSL ideal) kinda gives a mix of pretty boy and masculine with jaw and stubble


same bro i have delon eyes ( a bit low pfl) but good zygos and masculine cheekbones. jaw is alright but w heavy stubble gives maesthetic vibe


----------



## indiedude1 (Sep 18, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> Like if you send him a pic of your side profile and it looks like this:
> View attachment 1568988
> 
> 
> He'll unironically tell you that you need Orbital decompression to get rid of the negative vector instead of orbital implants or filler. Also his consultation fee is very expensive.


I sent him these photos of me and he told me I don’t need any surgeries and he won’t reccomend me to get any surgeries either because my “eyes look great”


----------



## Finalcut123 (Sep 18, 2022)

indiedude1 said:


> I sent him these photos of me and he told me I don’t need any surgeries and he won’t reccomend me to get any surgeries either because my “eyes look great”
> View attachment 1874251
> View attachment 1874252
> View attachment 1874255
> View attachment 1874256


If you think you need surgery you are truly a mentalcel. Thank god he gave you that answer.


----------



## indiedude1 (Sep 18, 2022)

Finalcut123 said:


> If you think you need surgery you are truly a mentalcel. Thank god he gave you that answer.


I want my eyes to be more tilted and my hooding isn’t symmetric on my upper eyelid + my medial canthus isn’t tight, and the skin under my eyes isn’t taught. 

I want my eyes to look like this:


----------



## madcap88 (Sep 18, 2022)

Very interested in Albano given his results - reaching out to him.

I haven't seen any US surgeons that come close to Albano or Bernardini. For either women or men.

I'm not choosing based on cost, but based on results. If they can do that well on women, I'm pretty sure they can get it right on men by being more subtle.

How do you reach out to Albano?? I just see his #?


----------



## madcap88 (Sep 18, 2022)

Graziani "Hunter eyes" patients:






Photos__category__ - Oculoplastica Dr. Carlo Graziani


Our philosophy is not to work on abstract beauty that would result impersonal losing individuality, rather on the desire expressed by the patient himself, but even more on the emotional …




oculoplastica.it


----------



## madcap88 (Sep 19, 2022)

Meeting with Dr. Albano virtually this week

Here's a male Albano result (he did everything on this guy). My tastes go against the hair dye, lip filler amount, and contacts, but I do think the eye change and all is pretty good. Nothing like that from Taban.


----------



## madcap88 (Sep 19, 2022)

madcap88 said:


> Meeting with Dr. Albano virtually this week
> 
> Here's a male Albano result (he did everything on this guy). My tastes go against the hair dye, lip filler amount, and contacts, but I do think the eye change and all is pretty good. Nothing like that from Taban.


Albano's fox eye procedure consists of:

- Canthoplasty
- Blepharoplasty
- Lip filling for under-eyes
- temporal lift
- cheek lift

Went through his Instagram and the patient's instagrams, results (once healed) all are DAMN good. Never seen USA surgeon with that good results. He doesn't use threads for lifts (which is great).

Talking to him about what a male version would be


----------



## Mr.Proper (Sep 19, 2022)

indiedude1 said:


> I sent him these photos of me and he told me I don’t need any surgeries and he won’t reccomend me to get any surgeries either because my “eyes look great”
> View attachment 1874251
> View attachment 1874252
> View attachment 1874255
> View attachment 1874256


Undereye area could be improved, yes, maybe by a fat grafting.


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Sep 19, 2022)

Deleted member 17501 said:


> Canthopexy to get fox eye, in Italy doctors use static or dynamic canthopexy, either are better than any other surgery on the eye. The result that i am showing are two surgery made by Antonio Alban. Both girls had scleral show and prominent eye (with neutral vector i think). Look the result. Firs pic is after 2 years, second pic is after 2 month. I talk with him in pm and he says that the results are permanent and he ask me 5k for temporal lift with canthopexy, 7k for temporal cheek lift with canthopexy.


@Gonthar thoughts?


----------



## Gonthar (Sep 19, 2022)

BugeyeBigNoseCurry said:


> @Gonthar thoughts?


Huh, what?


----------



## indiedude1 (Sep 19, 2022)

Mr.Proper said:


> Undereye area could be improved, yes, maybe by a fat grafting.


I’m thinking maybe some filler to reduce hollowing or is a under eye implant better?


----------



## Boxingfan (Sep 19, 2022)

How much does this cost 10k?


----------



## Finalcut123 (Sep 20, 2022)

indiedude1 said:


> I want my eyes to be more tilted and my hooding isn’t symmetric on my upper eyelid + my medial canthus isn’t tight, and the skin under my eyes isn’t taught.
> 
> I want my eyes to look like this:
> View attachment 1874264
> ...


Are you tranniemaxxing? 

You are going to look feminine for sure.

Look, eye surgery is not a simple thing and even if the immediate results are ok, they tend to change with time. 

You are looking to correct whatever minor flaw you think you have with your autistic bdd view of yourself, but you only end up botched. It will truly be a looksminus and you will regret it. 

If even that quack Taban told you not to do anything, thrn thats because you dont need anything. The expected value of eye surgery for you is none. Wherever you are in the autistic psl scale, it will add 0,0000001 to your looks. Thats if it all go right. 

Woman Who didnt want to spread their legs for you, wont start doing it because your "hooding is symmetric". And it wont turn symmetric, i promise you.

Now, go read some horror stories of taban surgeries on real Self, so you can get a feel for the roller coaster you are about to get in before you go through with it.


----------



## indiedude1 (Sep 20, 2022)

Finalcut123 said:


> Are you tranniemaxxing?
> 
> You are going to look feminine for sure.
> 
> ...


Has nothing to do with women. I’m able to get girls as it is. I want to be the best version of myself possible. Basically want to celebritymaxx.

Here’s a morph I got of my eyes with filler + denser eyebrows (which I can achieve via minox or eyebrow transplant)


----------



## madcap88 (Sep 20, 2022)

madcap88 said:


> Meeting with Dr. Albano virtually this week
> 
> Here's a male Albano result (he did everything on this guy). My tastes go against the hair dye, lip filler amount, and contacts, but I do think the eye change and all is pretty good. Nothing like that from Taban.





indiedude1 said:


> Has nothing to do with women. I’m able to get girls as it is. I want to be the best version of myself possible. Basically want to celebritymaxx.
> 
> Here’s a morph I got of my eyes with filler + denser eyebrows (which I can achieve via minox or eyebrow transplant)
> View attachment 1876988


Totally relate. Not about women either, want to be my 'celebrity' version and use it to enhance career.

Definitely looks better. Why not lipofilling so you don't have to keep getting filler?


----------



## indiedude1 (Sep 20, 2022)

madcap88 said:


> Totally relate. Not about women either, want to be my 'celebrity' version and use it to enhance career.
> 
> Definitely looks better. Why not lipofilling so you don't have to keep getting filler?


What is lipo filling? Is that fat transfer? If so, because I cut and bulk alot and don’t know if that will affect it!


----------



## madcap88 (Sep 20, 2022)

indiedude1 said:


> What is lipo filling? Is that fat transfer? If so, because I cut and bulk alot and don’t know if that will affect it!


Its similar. Talking to Albano tomorrow to go over it all

Yes, I do the same - definitely complicates everything!


----------



## Deleted member 23748 (Dec 9, 2022)

Deleted member 17501 said:


> Search on Instagram Graziani, bernardini, pascali o antonio albano


I don't know about the others you mentioned but it is beyond ridiculous to compare Graziani (a joke of a doctor with literally zero good results - and a few botched cases) with a godlike doctor like Taban who alone turned more incels into chads than any other surgeon.


----------



## A23ghskung (Dec 30, 2022)

Deleted member 16834 said:


> This. She had a amazing pfl and deepset eyes. Only needed lower eyelid fat repositioning and maybe co2 laser.
> 
> Now looks like a ethnic scum with bulging eyes


Her eyes were bulging her lateral cantha were beyond her orbitals, she truly should of had orbital decompression


----------

